# Subseptate Uterus/ accurate morpholgy



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello ladies,
I have a friend who lives abroad and she has been trying to concieve for 2 years....loads of tests and three cycles of Clomid....IVF next but she wants to make sure she has had all the tests done before starting treatment, but she doesn't know what she requires. She scanned her test results to me as she is very overwhelmed at the moment and doens't know what any of them mean....but I know that the RC ladies are very informed so you might be able to help me out on this.

She has had the usual bloods done. 

In arpil she had a Ultrasound exam. The thing that jumps out on this report are the words' Uterine anomalies :Subseptate uterus' and at the bottom of the page it says
'Diagnosis: Subseptate uterus of no clinical significance'

In August, aftert her three failed Clomid cycles she had a Hysterosalpingogram. It states 'contrast outline of the uterine cavity demonstarted mild seperation of the fundal aspects of the endometrical contour, raising the posibility of an accurate morphology and correlation with ultrasound is suggested.' '
'Conclusion.' Possible arcuate morphology to the uterine cavity could be confirmed on ultrasound however it is of no clinical significance'

I'm afraid I can't help her much as my problems were hormones and MFI. Would anyone have any thoughts on these results? Is she ready fro IVF or are any more examinations required. Would these results indicate any problem. She has been told that the reasons for her infertility are unknown....do these results not indicate anything? I know lots of ladies here have lap and dye, but she hasn't had this. Any thoughts at all would be appreciated to point her in the right direction.

Also, do you have any idea of the relationship between lap and dye /hysteroscopy and the procedure she has had done,a Hysterosalpingogram. Are they very different, find different things....is one procedure more 'advanced/can detect more' then the pther.

thanks for your help.


----------

